# Red River FT...



## Judy Chute

Callbacks when possible..thanks! 

Good Luck Golden people... 

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom

Judy Chute said:


> Callbacks when possible..thanks!
> 
> Good Luck Golden people...
> 
> Judy


Thanks Judy. We need your cheering for the "Red" dogs. There are some very good dogs running in this trial. 

Arleen


----------



## jgrammer

Q to the 2d 2,3,5-8,10,11,16,21,23-25,27,29,33-35,38,39.
Open 1st is on the last dog. Triple with long retired on the right, thrown right, 398 yds. Uphill with lots of terrain throwing many dogs left of the holding blind. Middle flyer thrown left, shorter left retired thrown left landing about 50 yds behind the rt edge of a brush pile and near a stand of trees. And an honor. Nice test.


----------



## jgrammer

Open to the 2d: 53 dogs, 1-4,6-9,11-14,18-25,27,28,31,33,35,3639,40,45,46-50,52,54-57,59,60,62-65,67,68,71-73,75,76

Qual ran a land blind and a water blind but I do not have the callbacks for that yet.


----------



## jollydog

Thanks for all the information.
Very much appreciated.
Sylvia


----------



## EdA

Thanks Jean!!!


----------



## jgrammer

OMG, my left right problem has come back to haunt me! The long bird was on the left thrown right, the short retired was on the right, thrown left. Judy Meyers I will never be!


----------



## MikeBoley

Jean thanks so much for posting. I thought I was going to have to post and get the whole left right thing messed up.


----------



## Judy Chute

You are in good company on the left/right thing, Jean!!!! ..thanks for all the feedback..good luck!

Good Luck to all the Open callbacks!

judy


----------



## Judy Myers

Jean, I have to read and re-read my posts before sending because I am always getting "the left/right thing" wrong. Sometimes I wonder if I'm dyslexic. LOL.


----------



## jgrammer

There was a combined 2,3 series. Run a water blind then a land blind by invitation. There are 17 dogs called back to the 4th. 7,14,19-22,24,25,28,33,39,49,54,63,65,68,72.


----------



## jgrammer

Qual results: 
1. 29 Ike o/h Aronoff
2. 2 Babe h/Farmer
3. 24 Baker h/Knutson
4. 21 Chinook o/Tirmenstein h/Erhardt
RJ 23 Lady h/Farmer
jams: 5,8,10,25,27,33,38


----------



## BonMallari

jgrammer said:


> There was a combined 2,3 series. * Run a water blind then a land blind by invitation.* There are 17 dogs called back to the 4th. 7,14,19-22,24,25,28,33,39,49,54,63,65,63,72.



Love your choice of words and description....Thanks Ms. Grammer for sharing the info and callbacks ...appreciate it


----------



## dr_dog_guy

jgrammer said:


> There was a combined 2,3 series. Run a water blind then a land blind by invitation. There are 17 dogs called back to the 4th. 7,14,19-22,24,25,28,33,39,49,54,63,65,63,72.


Jean, you list No. 63 twice. Is there another dog called back? I have a vested interest in asking. Thanks for all the news


----------



## jgrammer

Sorry all, typing while on the bumpy roads, no not me driving, and on an IPad. Sorry if things are not perfect but doing my best. May rethink this.


----------



## Mike W.

Congratulations to Mike Boley on the BIG OPEN WIN with Chili !!

2nd - Gracie
3rd - Ali
4th - Manny


----------



## Judy Chute

Thanks for the posts, Jean! Chuck has special interest in the a particular number  ... no complaints at all!

Looking forward to AM success for "Tee" ....Good Luck!


----------



## jgrammer

Sorry, it was 68 that was the second 63.


----------



## jollydog

A BIG thank you Jean on all your updates! 
Congratulations to Mike and FC-AFC Chili !!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy

jgrammer said:


> Sorry, it was 68 that was the second 63.


Thanks, Jean

I was hoping for 67, but it was not to be. And as Judy says, there is that special interest..... Not to worry. If I ever had delusions of being perfect, you may slap me.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Atta boy Mike!
Does this promote you to TD#1?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats ya'll !!!


----------



## Judy Chute

dr_dog_guy said:


> Thanks, Jean
> 
> I was hoping for 67, but it was not to be. And as Judy says, there is that special interest..... Not to worry. If I ever had delusions of being perfect, you may slap me.


Seems our delusions of perfection..are just that..often fleeting  ...sigh..however moments of perfection keep hopes up  

Good Luck to everyone in the AM today...


----------



## jgrammer

Am to the 3d: 3-5,9,16,26-28,31,33-35,38,39,41,43,46,48,49,51,53,55,61. 27 degrees at the start of the water blind with a strong north wind and the temperature is predicted to continue dropping as the morning goes on. The blind is run along the south shoreline.


----------



## jgrammer

12 dogs back to the 4th in the Am: 3-5,26-28,34,43,48,49,51,53.


----------



## EdA

High drama, can Boley win a Double Header and get tossed in the pond when it's 25 degrees? Volunteers have already assembled.

It is currently 26 degrees and sleeting!


----------



## Mike W.

Derby called after 3 series. Brutal conditions.

1st - Maeve/Johnson
2nd- Ruby/Schrader
3rd- Mojo/Sweeney
4th- Cody/Madore

RJ-20
Jams- 2,3,6,9,14,16,17,21


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur running last series. 21 degrees and sleeting.

Brutal.


----------



## Carole

BIG CANGRATS !! to Mike and Chili on a big win, also to Danny and Gracie and to Ali and Bobby !! Great job to all of you...
Also Congrats to Danny and Babe with a 2nd in the Qual and Lady with a RJ.

Bobby good luck in the AM..


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Chili and Mike!!

Aaron*


----------



## jgrammer

Am results: 
1. 49 Holland Aycock
2. 3 Abe Morrison
3. 34 Rainey Boley
4. 48 Dealer Baumer
RJ 4 Chili Boley
jams 26,27,43


----------



## Lpgar

Brook say.....Way to Go Dad!!!! Congrats to Ed and Holland.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Way to go Ed on the Am win!
And congrats to Mike and Chili-dawg on the Open win, and Rainey's 3rd!


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Judy Chute said:


> Seems our delusions of perfection..are just that..often fleeting  ...sigh..however moments of perfection keep hopes up
> 
> Good Luck to everyone in the AM today...


Ain't that the truth, Judy! fleeting indeed


----------



## mohaled

Congrats to Dale Sweeney derby 3rd place w Mojo and John freeman derby jam with Gunner! These are littermates and pretty good job for 13 months old. Can't wait to run little sister in April. See you guys soon.
Big congrats to Ed and Mike also!


----------



## outdoordave

Way to go Dr. Aycock and Holland! Congratulations!


----------



## EdA

Thanks from Holland enjoying a warm nap after 22 degree water blind and marks and Not watching golf!


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Good boy Holland...


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats Dr A om the Amateur win under tough conditions and a talented amateur field.....probably saved Boley from hypothermia had he been thrown in the pond


----------



## Breck

Good on the Amateur Win


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Congrats Dr A om the Amateur win under tough conditions and a talented amateur field.....probably saved Boley from hypothermia had he been thrown in the pond


He has lost a significant amount of padding but he is not in jeopardy yet! Good goin Boley, nice weekend with both dogs!


----------



## Becky Mills

Congratulations Mike and FC AFC Chili and Dr. Ed and FC AFC Holland!!!


----------



## Judy Chute

BonMallari said:


> Congrats Dr A om the Amateur win under tough conditions and a talented amateur field.....probably saved Boley from hypothermia had he been thrown in the pond


So...Holland did Boley a favor!!  ...worked out well for Holland!!!

Congratulations to all....

Judy


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats Mike Boley on a HUGE win in the Open....strong stuff there,pretty good showing in the Amat too...sorry you didnt win the DH but glad you didnt get dunked in the water (and you know darn well your "friends" would have done it") nice weekend for you !!!!!


----------



## Brad B

Congrats Dr. Ed and Mike! What horrible conditions to run under today. Great job!


----------



## roseberry

congrats out to ed and holland!


----------



## Carole

Congrats to Ed and Holland. Tough trial up there.


----------



## MikeBoley

Thanks, for the well wishes. It was a fun weekend. Congrats to Holland and Ed also the others who placed and finished this weekend. Tough conditions on SUnday. Big Thanks to The Edwards, Fowlers and Baumers for putting on the trial. Also the judges who toughed it out, well not Stupka he bolted early


----------

